# Toby Goes Swimming



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like an awesome day. I love watching a Golden in the water. Sadly, I have one of the rare Goldens that hates the water. Red loves snow, but won't swim for anything.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks like he had a great time... I hope mine can enjoy swimming into their senior years!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of Toby swimming. He looks like he really enjoyed the day.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pictures, Anne. Looks like Toby had fun


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Toby  Looks like he enjoyed himself swimming!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What beautiful boys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

More great photos. What a sweet boy. Looks like he was in heaven.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

good exercise - happy event


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Toby! You're looking good my darling.:smooch:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Toby you look so cool in that water. I'll bet you loved it


----------

